# Never thought this day would come, but it has. I'm cured.



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

I was hesitant to post this earlier because I seem to always be up and down (given the vast amount of things I've tried), but it's been almost 3 weeks since I've felt the anguish and despair of anxiety and depression. For once I feel like I'm living up to my potential, as we should all. So here's what saved my life: St. John's Wort and Passion Flower. SJW's effects are subtle (which is why it's better for mild depression and anxiety), but it is very synergistic with PF. Passion Flower is a CNS depressant that acts as a MAOI (meaning it prevents the breakdown of serotonin, dopamine, norepinephrine, etc). I take 20-30 drops of SJW, and 5-10 drops of PF in warm water once a day. That's it. And it cost me a little over $20. Not bad for taking the irrational fear and hopelesseness out of my life.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

*re: Never thought this day would come, but it has. I'm cured*

Hey that's cool, btw how long does $20 worth of SJW and PF last for?


----------



## sone (Mar 30, 2007)

*re: Never thought this day would come, but it has. I'm cured*

If I were to buy these two products do you think it would be effective?

http://www.vitacost.com/NSI-St-Johns-Wort-Extract
http://www.vitacost.com/NSI-Passion-Flower


----------



## momof3angels (Apr 19, 2007)

*re: Never thought this day would come, but it has. I'm cured*

Do you know if a 14 year old would be able to take these?
My son is extremely shy and I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

Soleil said:


> Hey that's cool, btw how long does $20 worth of SJW and PF last for?


It should last you at least a month. Most tinctures say to take 30-40 drops 3x a day, but I find that to be WAY too much. I only take 1/3 that amount and I'm fine. The whole goal is to find the desired effects at the lowest possible dose. Everybody is different, however.



sone said:


> If I were to buy these two products do you think it would be effective?
> 
> http://www.vitacost.com/NSI-St-Johns-Wort-Extract
> http://www.vitacost.com/NSI-Passion-Flower


I lean more towards the liquid capsules/tinctures. They're absorbed better (faster), more potent, and last longer. The two brands I use are Gaia Herbs (for the SJW), and Herb Pharm for the Passion Flower (only because my health food store didn't carry the PF from Gaia). Here are the links:

http://www.gaiaherbs.com/product.php?id=250
http://www.herb-pharm.com/Products/singles_fs.html#P
http://www.gaiaherbs.com/product.php?id=185



momof3angels said:


> Do you know if a 14 year old would be able to take these?
> My son is extremely shy and I'm not sure what to do.


I'd say it would be OK, just start him off with a low dose.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

*re: Never thought this day would come, but it has. I'm cured*

Study supporting passion flower for anxiety
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/quer ... t=Abstract
Sadly no full text without $$$.
Summary of the same study but more info:
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m ... _106224752


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

*re: Never thought this day would come, but it has. I'm cured*

That sounds very interesting as the plethora of things that I have tried have not exactly worked and so Ill prob give that a blast.
BTW, how bad was your depression and (more importantly) your anxiety?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

*re: Never thought this day would come, but it has. I'm cured*

Your experience makes me interested. I've never taken any kind of medicine for depression whatsoever and would prefer not to. But the idea of taking a natural product is somewhat appealing. However, I've taken a look at the side effects of SJW and I just can't get past the idea of side effects enough to even seriously consider taking it. The main side effect seems to be interaction with other drugs taken but since I don't take any drugs that wouldn't apply to me. However, I also saw that you have a risk of cataracts with SJW when you encounter bright sunlight. So I don't know what to do.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

*re: Never thought this day would come, but it has. I'm cured*

*FALSE ALARM*

I am completely devastated that they have stopped working. I really thought this was it. Those who have gone out of their way to purchase these two herbs, I hope you can say differently.


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: re: Never thought this day would come, but it has. I'm c*



Restless Mind said:


> *FALSE ALARM*
> 
> I am completely devastated that they have stopped working. I really thought this was it. Those who have gone out of their way to purchase these two herbs, I hope you can say differently.


oh dear


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: re: Never thought this day would come, but it has. I'm c*



Restless Mind said:


> *FALSE ALARM*
> 
> I am completely devastated that they have stopped working. I really thought this was it. Those who have gone out of their way to purchase these two herbs, I hope you can say differently.


It really never goes away. I've found so many things that "cure" me for a few days or a week and then I go back to the same feelings. It just proves the placebo effect is the most powerfull. What you need to do is while your on that high you need to make the most out of it and do things you wouldn't normally do. Once you get through those situations you leave more confident because you have done them before. It helps in the long run. SA is a endless battle. The key is to never stop fighting. Step out of your comfort zones!


----------

